# Guitar Swell by In Session Audio



## InSessionAudio (Sep 21, 2020)

Hello All!

*Guitar Swell* is now available.
Intro price of $97.99. Looking forward to getting it under your fingers!

https://insessionaudio.com/products/guitar-swell/

Thanks! - Kyle




Guitar Swell is a virtual instrument sample library designed to easily create soundtrack-worthy ambient guitar performances with a twist.

Freely play melodies, parts and chords. Or, strum custom and auto-generated chords from single keys to build simple-to-play “no wrong note” progressions.

Make evocative and haunting transitions by pitch bending strings - independently and/or simultaneously - to create chord changes that morph together, uninterrupted.

Elevate the sound with a wide variety of patches, all of which layer the guitar with other natural instruments, analog synths or additional guitars.

Further the atmospherics by swelling the guitar’s signal through the virtual volume pedal and into an amp, reverb, delay and slew of other effects.

With its ten guitars, one-of-a-kind interface and feature set, Guitar Swell drives to expand what’s possible with an ambient guitar sound.

*WHY IS IT CALLED GUITAR SWELL?*

“Swell” refers to a technique where a guitar player uses a volume pedal or knob to set the instrument’s volume to zero (or near-zero) before striking the strings. While the strings are still vibrating the volume is raised and “swelled in”.

Doing this, combined with delay and reverb effects can create a “pad” sound.

*FEATURES & SPECIFICATIONS*


Guitar Swell features ten guitars: Jazzmaster, Pedal Steel, Acoustic, Strat (w infinite sustain pickup), Bass, Resonator, Electric 12, Les Paul, Classical & PRS (bowed).
“Shimmer” guitar sample sets are also offered, made with: Strymon Big Sky, Digitech Space Station & Ventris Dual Reverb pedals.
Octave guitar options are available for four of the guitars (up & down) made with an Electro Harmonix Polyphonic Octave Generator.
Additional depth of sound can be created by layering the guitar with a selection of other natural instruments (vibraphone, cello, prayer bowl, etc), analog synths or other more guitars.
Comprehensive effects section includes: delays (five types), reverbs (algo and IR options), amps, filters, distortions, chorus, flanger, phaser and more.
NKS ready. Allows for seamless interaction with Native Instruments’ Komplete Kontrol and Maschine hardware.
Total content size is approximately 10 GB pre-compression. The installed library size is approximately 5 GB with 6010 samples.


----------



## bbrylow (Sep 23, 2020)

Looks fantastic Kyle!


----------



## BradHoyt (Sep 23, 2020)

First Quartarone Guitar Reveries, now this... 
Sounds great.


----------



## InSessionAudio (Sep 23, 2020)

Thank you, gentlemen!


----------



## Lode_Runner (Oct 5, 2020)

I'm really loving this library Kyle, I feel like David Gilmour has moved into my computer. It's so much fun to play.


----------



## nomadak (Oct 5, 2020)

what beautiful sounds !!


----------



## Sherbos (Oct 5, 2020)

I bought this, and it's incredible!

First time coming across In Session so of course I ended up getting a bunch of their other stuff too.


----------



## merlinhimself (Mar 28, 2021)

Love this product, using it a ton, I would love to see in an update a section where you can choose chords, for us non guitar people it would be fantastic as I have been googling chords and adding them myself which is a bit annoying when you just want to create chords for your cue right away.


----------



## nomadak (Mar 28, 2021)

Yes, I think the same, being able to choose the chords would be the icing on the cake for this beautiful instrument.


----------



## ReelToLogic (Mar 28, 2021)

Saw this thread pop up in the "lastest Posts" view, watched the walk-through, got excited and went to the website to purchase for the "intro price" of $97.99, only to realize that this is actually an old thread from last September! Dohhh 

I guess I'll wait for the next sale, and will try to pay more attention to the dates on "annoucement" threads that pop up!


----------



## lp59burst (Mar 28, 2021)

ReelToLogic said:


> Saw this thread pop up in the "lastest Posts" view, watched the walk-through, got excited and went to the website to purchase for the "intro price" of $97.99, only to realize that this is actually an old thread from last September! Dohhh
> 
> I guess I'll wait for the next sale, and will try to pay more attention to the dates on "annoucement" threads that pop up!


Me too... I missed it also... I'd love to see this bundled with Fluid Harmonics with a new "bundle" intro price...


----------



## InSessionAudio (Mar 29, 2021)

merlinhimself said:


> Love this product, using it a ton, I would love to see in an update a section where you can choose chords, for us non guitar people it would be fantastic as I have been googling chords and adding them myself which is a bit annoying when you just want to create chords for your cue right away.


Thanks!
Have you tried using its "Auto Chord" section? This allows you to trigger chords from single keys on your keyboard, dictated by the key and scale type of your choice.


----------



## nomadak (Mar 29, 2021)

Oh thank you so much I'll try it seems easy


----------



## InSessionAudio (Mar 29, 2021)

nomadak said:


> Oh thank you so much I'll try it seems easy


No trouble.
Also, the Key, Scale & Chord menus can be MIDI learned and changed via CC.
This might be helpful if you need/want to change any of those settings throughout a track.


----------



## nomadak (Mar 29, 2021)

Perfect, this is great news!
Thank you very much again and greetings.


----------



## merlinhimself (Mar 29, 2021)

InSessionAudio said:


> Thanks!
> Have you tried using its "Auto Chord" section? This allows you to trigger chords from single keys on your keyboard, dictated by the key and scale type of your choice.


yeah thats what Ive been using, but im not much a guitar player and guitar voicings arent really my thing, which is why I think having a menu with premade "presets" for the chord section would be awesome

whoops i see your video now. So thats much closer to what I was hoping! The only unfortunate is not having the ability to edit notes in those chords. Anyways, like I said in an earlier post, this library is fantastic and Im only suggesting this to make it even better. Its a very useful library and very well done!


----------



## Braveheart (Jun 6, 2022)

Back at intro price, with expansions included.


----------



## InSessionAudio (Jun 6, 2022)

Braveheart said:


> Back at intro price, with expansions included.


Thanks for the post, Braveheart.
Also: The new Expansions are free to any existing customers. 
We sent access info to everyone that's an owner, but if it got past you feel free to drop an email to us and we will get you connected. Thanks!
[email protected]


----------



## InSessionAudio (Jun 24, 2022)

Hello everyone! Just wanted to mention that this promo ($99.99 for Guitar Swell + the two new Expansions) runs through Sunday.

And if you're already an owner of Guitar Swell - the Expansions are free for you. 
We emailed all existing owners, but if our message didn't make it through to you just drop a line to [email protected] and we will get you squared away.

Here's a synopsis of what the Expansions bring to the table:



There are additional short videos showcasing further Expansion sounds *HERE.*
The Guitar Swell product page is *HERE.*

Thank you to everyone that has already added this to their sound palette!

Kyle


----------



## Braveheart (Jun 26, 2022)

Went for it on the last day!


----------



## InSessionAudio (Jun 26, 2022)

Braveheart said:


> Went for it on the last day!


Oh! Thank you so much. I hope you enjoy the sounds and that Guitar Swell serves you well. Much appreciated!


----------

